# New Polaris Ace



## Josh82

Why


----------



## Polaris425

It looks like a RZR mated a sportsman and that's their baby. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## team_mudnut

Looks like a revamped verision of a honda Odyssey if you ask me. Ditch the 500cc engine and stuff the 850cc in it. Would be a rocket ship on rails and sign me up.


----------



## Timmi

I like it! Single seater with same power to weight as my 570. It would be a blast on the trails, 52 mph top end.


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> It looks like a RZR mated a sportsman and that's their baby.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


LOL.... I agree!

I like the idea of the single seater but it would need a bigger engine and loose that peak in the roof to suit me.


----------



## wideawakejake

i can see it now... ACE 500 XP SE LE 850 X XS XSE , 900 S XS Edge Edge XS and a 1000 X XS X Edge Edge Walker Evens and probably an ACE 1000 Edge XS walker evens 1.5 seater . probably is a blast to drive though.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

im still waiting for them to make a snow mobile with front tires unstead of skis. a special FL edition. id buy that for dollar


----------



## 08GreenBrute

I kinda like it lol, it does remind me of the old oddesy though.


----------



## Josh82

...


----------



## DaveMK1

Honestly in my opinion I think it's pointless really. You either want a four wheeler for yourself, the maneuverability and the ability to manipulate the weight around in mud holes. Or you want a sxs to ride a passenger comfortably. 

That's just my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider

I think once they get an 850 or better in it, they will have a following in the trail-world.


----------



## wideawakejake

i can see those for people who maybe want to feel "safer" on that vs an atv. kinda like the can am spyders of motorcycles


----------



## Polaris425

wideawakejake said:


> i can see those for people who maybe want to feel "safer" on that vs an atv. kinda like the can am spyders of motorcycles


Agreed.


----------



## Lsu524

i think its the special child of a sportsman 500 and a razr 570 that were siblings.


----------

